# Alpine division models



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone else round these parts built any of their kits? I just got one in the mail. This is the first paper kit I have ever dealt with. It appears that they picked up a failing company or re branded their old name? The california models logo on the instructions was covered with a peel n stick alpine label. Either way. 

I got the orange packing house kit. It seems like a very basic structure while looking at the destructions. I might take it a step further and transfer the paper sides over to bass wood just to make it a little more sturdier. I dunno. 

This is the kit in reference.

http://www.alpinemodels.com/catalog/item/6856812/6812290.htm


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pic on your link shows a nice looking model.

You say paper...is it actually poster board or
some paper of that thickness? If so, it will do
well. If you plan to light it tho you'll need to
do extensive blacking out the walls and roof
else it will glow eerily.

I just completed a 2 story scratch built warehouse
using posterboard for walls. I reinforced them with
balsa strips top, bottom, mid point and corners.
(prefer basswood tho). Very sturdy after
blackout materials applied.

Don


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

They're calling it mat board. Kind of looks like dense fiber board to me. I was thinking of basswood or styrene to replicate it. 

I haven't messed with any type of "paper" kits before, so this might prove fun. I hope.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Let me know how it comes out, I've been looking at the Grand Junction Box works kits myself. I am not the greatest building builder so it will help me see what I'm getting into.

Thanks


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never built a 'paper' kit, but have seen some on layouts that looked nice. I'm not familiar with fiber board, but have used foam board for bases. Foam board looks like a 'sandwich' with thick poster board on the outsides and foam on the insides. It's fairly strong especially if you reinforce it. It takes a case cutter or X-acto knife to cut it. 

I look forward to seeing some photos of your building.

D.A.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I use the term fiber board in place of card board. The kit is embossed with the cutouts for the windows and door openings. This kit should prove interesting, as I'll probably have to keep all the "plastic/wood" tendencies at bay.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

RailRoad Model Crafstman Magazine did an article on Building With Mad Board using the Alpine Orange Vista Packing House as it's main subject. The article is located under the Craftsman Tool Chest.

Hope it helps you out.

Tom
Over thehill


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweet!! That's the kit I have! It doesn't look like it's too bad to build.


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

If you are going to light the structure, you can line the interior walls with aluminum foil. Just apply a tacky glue or rubber cement, allow it to get fairly dry, then rub foil over it gently with an old paint brush or pencil eraser. Trick is "gently". If you tear the foil, or rub a hole in it, just glue another piece of foil over it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The kit turned out decent for the first mat board build. I didn't go over the top on the details either. It could use some weathering too.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Danny, That looks really good. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! 

It wasn't to bad of a build. A little research showed me that it appears that these Alpine kits are the old Suydam kits from many moons ago. Nice to see someone is keeping the torch burning. 

Guess I need to work on this whole resizing thing. It looked great on a 42" monitor.


----------

